# Poorboys Natural Look as Engine dressing?



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone used Poorboys Natural Look for dressing the engine bay plastics etc?

Just wondered if it works ok in an engine bay. Run out of AG vinyl and rubber care, which i normally use, and wondered if the Poorboys was worth a try.

And a couple of shots of how it normally looks after i have cleaned the engine bay.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I would say durability would be a major issue with PB natural dressing, it doesn't even like the rain when you open the doors of the car after the door panels have been dressed.

Just ordered some Aerospace 303 as this seems popular, going to give that a go.


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

david_h said:


> *I would say durability would be a major issue with PB natural dressing*, it doesn't even like the rain when you open the doors of the car after the door panels have been dressed.
> 
> Just ordered some Aerospace 303 as this seems popular, going to give that a go.


That was my concern. I don't like cleaning the engine bay too often so may have to get some AG again or give 303 a try.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried Carlack 68 - Plastic Care? It's declared to be water resistant. I've ordered it yesterday together with FinishKare 108AS and gonna test them both on exterior trim as well as on engine bay...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

fk108 is a awesome dressing.


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

+1 for Aerospace 303 Protectent.:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Jonboy8 said:


> +1 for Aerospace 303 Protectent.:thumb:


+another one :thumb:


----------

